
Design of the Burroughs B1700 (1972) [pdf] - guidoism
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/cff6/6b2eba20a7172c5db281e84600049e1e82fe.pdf
======
viburnum
A few years ago there was an article like this about an old computer on HN
that mentioned France's complicated railway workers pension system. Anybody
have a link to that? It was super interesting.

------
acqq
In some aspects, more details are in the earlier (1972) text by the same
author:

[https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_burroughsBgnImpMay72_2...](https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_burroughsBgnImpMay72_2101971)

------
slededit
Its interesting they essentially passed all memory reads through a barrel
shifter right in the critical path. This would have been a huge performance
bottleneck had the platform survived.

It is very flexible, but... costly.

